# Fastest Fingers First - Reo Grand And Reo Mini Special Offers



## Oupa (20/8/14)

We want to do a quick fire clearance sale on 3 different Reos plus various accessories for the forum members. So here goes:

First to reply on this thread with the word "SOLD!" followed by which of the 3 offers you want (1 or 2 or 3) will get that deal. Remember there are 3 deals and only 1 deal per customer allowed. This is an once off special offer and the 3 deals will stay open and valid until Friday 18:00 or until all 3 Reos are sold, whichever happens first.

*Deal 1*

Metallic Red Reo Mini (standard profile) with tumbled brass door + brass Reomizer 2.0 + brass button cover + 2 extra bottles with O-rings + 2 extra feeding tubes + 1.5mm Reomizer o-ring + 1.0mm Reomizer 0-ring + 2 extra Reomizer post screws.
Price: *R2300*

*Deal 2*

Copper Vein Reo Grand (standard profile) with tumbled brass door + brass Reomizer 2.0 + brass button cover + 2 extra bottles with O-rings + 18650 eFest 2500mAh (35A) battery.
Price: *R2400*

*Deal 3*

Silver Vein Reo Grand (standard profile) with black wrinkle SL door + Reomizer 2.0 + aluminum button cover + 2 extra bottles with O-rings + 18650 eFest 2500mAh (35A) battery.
Price: *R2400*

Good luck... and go!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/8/14)

Wow nice deals @Oupa holding out for lp grand tho


----------



## Nooby (20/8/14)

Wow, nicely done Benji 

If I say SOLD in my head on deal 1, do I get it for free? 

I still cannot believe what incredible deals these are...


----------



## Limbo (20/8/14)

SOLD Deal 3

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Morne (20/8/14)

Oh man.... Can I not get the red door with the Mini?


----------



## MurderDoll (20/8/14)

Sold! Deal 1


Can we move to PM?


----------



## Morne (20/8/14)

WOW!! the one's i like is always gone first! I guess that why @Oupa said "fastest fingers first"


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/8/14)

Rock and Roll! Awesome deal @Oupa!

One left boys and girls! Get it now!


----------



## Oupa (20/8/14)

Congrats to the 2 fast fingers @MurderDoll and @Limbo ! Thanks, you guys rock!

One more up for grabs...

On the question about the doors, the Reos are fitted with the doors as mentioned in the original post. If you really prefer the standard door in the same finish as the Reo instead, I will not have a problem with that. But it's either or.

Will communicate further with the buyers on PM.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (20/8/14)

i will take deal 2 oupa 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> i will take deal 2 oupa


 
Good one @Gizmo 'arama!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (20/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> i will take deal 2 oupa
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Awesome stuff! Welcome back!


----------



## Riddle (20/8/14)

These are now cool deals.
Congrats to the first 2 takers.


----------



## Oupa (20/8/14)

Going going gone... All sold! Thanks for the response guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (20/8/14)

Jees REO must really be all that and a bag of chips.

Over two grand a pop, no pics even needed and they sell like hot cakes


----------



## MurderDoll (20/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Jees REO must really be all that and a bag of chips.
> 
> Over two grand a pop, no pics even needed and they sell like hot cakes


Don't forget the Coldrink with those chips.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/8/14)

lol ... Of coarse


----------



## Silver (21/8/14)

Congrats on the sales @Oupa 
And to the buyers
Great deals there!


----------



## Heckers (21/8/14)

two days after i ordered mine...


----------



## Marzuq (21/8/14)

Oupa said:


> Going going gone... All sold! Thanks for the response guys!


 
nicely done @Oupa... really good pricing for really good products. great stuff!!!


----------



## Andre (24/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> i will take deal 2 oupa
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Ah, will be great to welcome you back to Reoville soon. Congrats.
EDIT: What about Stroods?


----------



## bjorncoetsee (24/8/14)

NOOOO I really wanted it,i sent email this morning about asking if u have stock


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> NOOOO I really wanted it,i sent email this morning about asking if u have stock


 
@Oupa will be placing an order for LP Reo's shortly! Just tell him the colour selection and which REO you want and you could be vaping like a king in a week or two!


----------



## bjorncoetsee (24/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Oupa will be placing an order for LP Reo's shortly! Just tell him the colour selection and which REO you want and you could be vaping like a king in a week or two!


Any idea what the lp reo grand will cost?


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> NOOOO I really wanted it,i sent email this morning about asking if u have stock


 
If you are desperate for one I might be able to be convinced to let you have my Copper Vein LP Grand and then I can wait for a new one to arrive in @Oupa's next batch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Any idea what the lp reo grand will cost?


 
It depends on the rate of exchange etc but based on Vapour Mountain's current pricing of the standard...

REO Grand Std R1,890
RM2 R520
Button R90
Total R2,500

The LP is slightly more expensive as is the LP RM2 so at a wild guess I would say in the region of R2,800 plus shipping.

You can have my Copper Vein LP for R2,700 delivered and I'll order a new one and wait for it from @Oupa and I'll pay the difference if you are in a hurry.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/14)

@Oupa please add me to the new order... I need to replace Amanda! Please can I have a REO Grand LP/SL White. And make it fast!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (24/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Oupa please add me to the new order... I need to replace Amanda! Please can I have a REO Grand LP/SL White. And make it fast!


Ah, a partner for the Mini! Presume we shall be welcoming @bjorncoetsee to Reoville shortly?


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/14)

Andre said:


> Ah, a partner for the Mini! Presume we shall be welcoming @bjorncoetsee to Reoville shortly?


 
Yebo... he sounded so desperate for a REO and so excited... I packed up Amanda with a Brass RM2, a battery, a charger, some kanthal, some Rayon and she is ready to go in the morning and @bjorncoetsee will be vaping on a REO on Tuesday! And Menthol Ice it will be!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/8/14)

Andre said:


> Ah, will be great to welcome you back to Reoville soon. Congrats.
> EDIT: What about Stroods?


Only saw this now  Im getting one too  I really wanted the red mini or the purple one that was on his site but was just too hesitant on pulling the trigger Hehe a grand shall have to do


----------



## Andre (24/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Only saw this now  Im getting one too  I really wanted the red mini or the purple one that was on his site but was just too hesitant on pulling the trigger Hehe a grand shall have to do


Awesome, congrats. Looking forward to welcome you to Reoville.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/8/14)

Andre said:


> Awesome, congrats. Looking forward to welcome you to Reoville.


Looking forward to joining


----------



## Silver (24/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yebo... he sounded so desperate for a REO and so excited... I packed up Amanda with a Brass RM2, a battery, a charger, some kanthal, some Rayon and she is ready to go in the morning and @bjorncoetsee will be vaping on a REO on Tuesday! And Menthol Ice it will be!



Incredible
Thats so fast. Well done Rob!
And well done @bjorncoetsee - great move!


----------



## bjorncoetsee (24/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yebo... he sounded so desperate for a REO and so excited... I packed up Amanda with a Brass RM2, a battery, a charger, some kanthal, some Rayon and she is ready to go in the morning and @bjorncoetsee will be vaping on a REO on Tuesday! And Menthol Ice it will be!


Lol I was desperate. I really like my kayfun on my mvp, but cant deal with constantly go through trouble changing flavors. So Rob made me this great offer. Very excited for Tuesday to come!! Thanx rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/8/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Lol I was desperate. I really like my kayfun on my mvp, but cant deal with constantly go through trouble changing flavors. So Rob made me this great offer. Very excited for Tuesday to come!! Thanx rob


Congrats. Looking forward to welcome you to Reoville.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/14)

And now it looks like I'm gonna lose my White Mini SL/LP as well!


----------



## Andre (24/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And now it looks like I'm gonna lose my White Mini SL/LP as well!


No, how so


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/14)

Andre said:


> No, how so


 
A single owner Reonaut was tired of his wife stealing his REO so he twisted my arm till I would sell him Lily so she could have her own!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (24/8/14)

Guys please get your orders in here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/pre-orders-for-reosmods-now-open.4724/#post-106368

Thanks!


----------



## bjorncoetsee (25/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> A single owner Reonaut was tired of his wife stealing his REO so he twisted my arm till I would sell him Lily so she could have her own!


Payment is done, reo on its way to me  only one small problem, Rob trusts too easily hahah. He have sent the reo and tracking number to me before i even made the payment. Thanks again Rob!! Can't wait till tomorrow!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Payment is done, reo on its way to me  only one small problem, Rob trusts too easily hahah. He have sent the reo and tracking number to me before i even made the payment. Thanks again Rob!! Can't wait till tomorrow!!


 
Hehehe... I am the trusting type... plus the last person who ripped me off spent 5 years in a UK Jail... son of a ***** is now out of jail and back in Durban.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (25/8/14)

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/14)

Gizmo said:


>


 
He was a very nice guy and needed help with his business and a mate and I both stood surety for him and he took the money and ran.. he used it to buy dagga and tried to get it into the UK and happily he was intercepted at Heathrow and Her Royal Majesty decided he could stay at her pleasure for 5 years! He got off lightly... had he not stayed in the UK for a bit he would have ended up in hospital in Durban.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (25/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> He was a very nice guy and needed help with his business and a mate and I both stood surety for him and he took the money and ran.. he used it to buy dagga and tried to get it into the UK and happily he was intercepted at Heathrow and Her Royal Majesty decided he could stay at her pleasure for 5 years! He got off lightly... had he not stayed in the UK for a bit he would have ended up in hospital in Durban.


hospital?

not graveyard?


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/14)

Riaz said:


> hospital?
> 
> not graveyard?


 
Yes graveyard but I thought I would tone it down for the forums.


----------

